# How to find the Bus Speed in the Ram



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Trying to add more RAM in addition to the one it already has on a friends computer and I would like to determined the amount of Bus speed in that RAM. All I know, is that it's a DDR 256MB RAM. I already took out the RAM to inspect it to see if I can find anything written that may say either PC2700/333B or PC2100/233B but had no luck. Does anyone know how to check the bus speed on a RAM chip?


----------



## cap2361 (Mar 22, 2003)

try Belarc advisor at belarc.com... There are better programs out there is you look around.


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

Download the Enterprise version.


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Thanks, but those websites don't appear to give the particular information that I'm looking for.


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

using Aida32:

Under Motherboard: SPD

Example:

Memory Module Properties	
Serial Number	None
Module Size	512 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
Module Type	Unbuffered
Memory Type	DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed	PC2100 (133 MHz)
Module Width	64 bit
Module Voltage	SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method	None
Refresh Rate	Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh
Highest CAS Latency	2.5 (7.0 ns @ 142 MHz)
2nd Highest CAS Latency	2.0 (7.5 ns @ 133 MHz)


What are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Thanks StillLearnin'
I was looking for a benchmark that can show me the bus speed of a RAM. Your example make's it much clearer what Aida32 can read and print out, unlike the website info. I wanted to determine the bus speed of the RAM so I can match it with the new one I'm going to install. Even though I know it's not necessary to match the bus speed, but why buy a PC2700/333B Ram if it can only run at PC2100/233B if the old one is PC2100/233B.


----------



## suesman (Sep 6, 2003)

I was gonna do the same thing StillLearnin' done. Aida will show you exactly what ya need to know.


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

Download the Enterprise edition and run it. The program is invaluable. PC2100 would run at 266 not 233. "Usually" PC2700 is backwards compatible with the PC2100/266. If your mobo doesn't support the 333 bus then it should run at the 2100/266 speed. Lately the PC2700 has been cheaper than the PC2100. If/when you upgrade to a mobo that can run 333/400 bus speeds, the PC2700 will still work whereas the PC 2100 may not.


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Okay, thanks for your help.


----------

